# Southern Counties



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

whos attending Southern Counties? I shall be there the saturday  & me passes just arrived


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Well be there on Saturday too and our passes just arrived as well!


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

will be going on the saturday but no passes as yet.


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

I will be there on Saturday


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

i'm there on the friday. passes came this morning


----------



## SashaXx (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll be there on sunday


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

We will be there Friday passes also came this morning


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

I just googled to find out where this is and its only a few miles from me, Had no idea its on the Newbury Showground I might come up and have a look. I've never been to a dog show before.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

yep. Saturday for us too and out passes have arrived.
Can't wait . Not had any shows in may at all . So really looking forward to it. Especially seeing the gorgeous mydus


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

ohh we need to arrange a little meet up  Mydus wont be coming, I qualified him and couldnt afford to bring them all so entered the two true HL 
Cant wait for me doggie treats either


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I'll be there Friday


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

If everything goes to plan, we will be there on the Friday


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Devil-Dogz said:


> ohh we need to arrange a little meet up  Mydus wont be coming, I qualified him and couldnt afford to bring them all so entered the two true HL
> Cant wait for me doggie treats either


Awww shame about Mydus but I understand
Can't wait to see you, wont forget the sweeties


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Not going to this one - good luck everyone who is going!


----------



## Byphar_Kerry (Apr 14, 2011)

Saturday, we'll be there


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Awww shame about Mydus but I understand
> Can't wait to see you, wont forget the sweeties


It is a shame because hes looking devine  only one bubba tooth to lose now! 
we must have a good catch up, I wont be so busy with stalls and hundreds of classes at this show :thumbup1:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

no cc's for us so won't be going , shame as its my nearest champ show.


----------

